# Which spray bar for 16/22 hose?



## Sacha (2 Dec 2014)

I am using an Eheim professional 3 600 external filter (1250 lph) on my Juwel Rio 125, with 16/22 mm hose. I am currently using an APS (all pond solutions) spray bar, that came with the APS 1400 lph filter (which I no longer use). The reason I am using the APS spray bar and not the Eheim one, is because the Eheim shepherds crook will not fit in the slot of the Rio's hood. As in, I can't close the lid if I use the Eheim spray bar. 

The flow from the spray bar is pathetic. Barely more than a trickle. This is because for some unknown reason, APS drill about a hundred holes in their spray bars, killing flow. 

So I am looking for another spray bar that will fit the 16/22 mm hose, but that will allow me to actually close the lid of the tank. It needs to provide good flow, i.e. not have too many holes in it. The Eheim spray bars probably have the ideal number of holes. 

Any advice? 

Please, no replies telling me to cut open my tank hood or anything like that, I don't want to be doing any DIY to the tank here. 

Cheers.


----------



## tim (2 Dec 2014)

You could diy a spray bar from acrylic tube, or maybe the jbl 16/22 would work its u shape rather than curved like the crook.


----------



## Sacha (2 Dec 2014)

Thanks, the JBL actually looks perfect.


----------



## Bhu (2 Dec 2014)

DIY clear acrylic tube 18mm ED 14mm ID worked great for me and nice and clear. Just use the eheim black end cap as per their spray bar or an 18mm diameter acrylic disk and seal it on the end.


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Dec 2014)

http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=17mm rear exit then whatever spraybar you want
Edit: it might not be tall enough for a rio


----------



## Sacha (2 Dec 2014)

Looks good to me, but I don't have a good track record with glassware. Is there a similar thing in plastic??


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Dec 2014)

Not seen one


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Dec 2014)

You could try to glue some holes shut with a hot glue gun, but be aware that once glued there is no turning back.


----------



## ian_m (3 Dec 2014)

JBL 16/22 set.
http://www.coxwellaquatics.co.uk/jbl-outlet-set-spray-bar-1622mm-1046-p.asp

And suckers.
http://www.coxwellaquatics.co.uk/jbl-fix-set-1622mm-1048-p.asp


----------



## PedroB (4 Dec 2014)

I have the glass one from APF and they're brilliant.


----------



## Frenchi (7 Dec 2014)

I used fluval spray bars they came with everything need plus loads of good quality suckers.. Nice evenly spaced holes.. I must admit I used both tubes but blocked up every other hole which gave me a fantastic flow


----------



## Sacha (7 Dec 2014)

Thanks guys. 
Just wondering, is there an easy way to block up holes without using a glue gun?


----------



## Frenchi (7 Dec 2014)

I used electrical tape .. Works perfect


----------



## Michal550 (12 Dec 2014)

I would use silicone.


----------

